# Playing a show in London on July 23rd



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hey everyone! I’m playing a solo show at the Richmond Tavern on July 23rd. My first show in my new (sort of) home town. Opening for a really talented band.
Gonna be playing the whole set on my baritone through my two rock studio signature. Please come by if you have the evening off. I love meeting folks from the forum 

Tickets available here and also at the door:Twenty to Seven LIVE at The Richmond Tavern (London, ON)









Bringing this big guy to the show!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Cool. I'll do what I can to come by and see you play. Keep posting reminders though. I'll just forget. HAHAHA. Age yuh know. ;-)


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Verne said:


> Cool. I'll do what I can to come by and see you play. Keep posting reminders though. I'll just forget. HAHAHA. Age yuh know. ;-)


that would be great! Hope to see you there. And yes, I’ll put up the reminders haha

tickets are here if you’d like to purchase them now Twenty to Seven LIVE at The Richmond Tavern (London, ON)


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Happening this Saturday


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Still going to try and make it


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Verne said:


> Still going to try and make it


That’d be awesome 😊


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Sunny1433 said:


> Happening this Saturday


Air conditioned?


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

1SweetRide said:


> Air conditioned?


Haven’t been to the venue before, so I’m not sure. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Well now....youtube linked me up with some samples of the euro band Twenty 4 Seven....big uh oh...what???
Oh, twenty to seven ...still looking for some music samples that are made by human living musicians


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

much better, great voices !!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Alan Small said:


> Well now....youtube linked me up with some samples of the euro band Twenty 4 Seven....big uh oh...what???
> Oh, twenty to seven ...still looking for some music samples that are made by human living musicians


Here they are  they have amazing harmonies!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Alan Small said:


> much better, great voices !!


Hahaha I see we did that at the same time! Yes, amazing singing! I went to a songwriting program with Delaney and she’s a fantastic writer too.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Sunny1433 said:


> Haven’t been to the venue before, so I’m not sure. Fingers crossed!


I hope it is! Take a few pics for us so we can see your setup and the venue.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

1SweetRide said:


> I hope it is! Take a few pics for us so we can see your setup and the venue.


Will do!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Happening tomorrow! 😊


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sunny1433 said:


> Happening tomorrow! 😊


ENJOY your gig!

I hope it is well attended and am looking forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Have a good one @Sunny1433 !!


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

The Richmond is definitely NOT air conditioned. It is an old hotel/tavern. Cash bar only. They still rent the rooms upstairs! Good sounding room, though, and I've always had fun playing there (my band has a monthly show there--third Sunday of the month). Break a leg!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

greco said:


> ENJOY your gig!
> 
> I hope it is well attended and am looking forward to seeing some pics.





Chito said:


> Have a good one @Sunny1433 !!





Shawn B. said:


> The Richmond is definitely NOT air conditioned. It is an old hotel/tavern. Cash bar only. They still rent the rooms upstairs! Good sounding room, though, and I've always had fun playing there (my band has a monthly show there--third Sunday of the month). Break a leg!


Thanks folks!! Really looking forward to doing a solo show. It’s definitely been a minute. I’ve been doing a lot of shows as part of other bands so it’s nice to strip it back and play my own songs. 

I’ve dialled up a lot of specific sounds on my board so it’s definitely gonna be fun!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

It was a pretty fun show! Playing the baritone when I play solo is definitely a good idea. Fills up a lot of the sound. As usual the Two-Rock was fantastic. Though it needs some maintenance because one tube is dying I think. 

But yeah, great gig, great crowd! Next stop, Side by Side Fest in Ottawa on the 30th and then the Horseshoe Tavern on August 6th.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Also next, I gotta start incorporating slide into my set!


__
http://instagr.am/p/CgQR6JdFaZ8/


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the pics!

Looks like you were enjoying the gig.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

greco said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> 
> Looks like you were enjoying the gig.


Yeah, I was definitely having fun  

The crowd interaction was good too.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Ahh the good old Richmond. 

Hope you had a good time.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

davetcan said:


> Ahh the good old Richmond.
> 
> Hope you had a good time.


Definitely had a good time there


----------

